# How much Gas for trip to France?



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
This will be our first trip to France and we are leaving on Friday - yipee! 

We are going for just over 3 weeks and I was wondering how much gas we might need. We normally have a 12kg and 6 kg bottle in the cupboard (we can't fit 2 12kg bottles in!). Would this be enough? When we bought the motorhome it had a Polish bottle in the cupboard, which we kept as it has a different fitting on it. If we need more gas in France how can we get it? We will be staying in sites for around half the time the other half we will use Aires etc where we might not get electric hookup.

Also, I have been reading that not all petrol stations take UK debit cards, is cash OK? I just want to check because I also read that they want your card before you fill up.

Thanks for you help
Viks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Viks

Well, it all depends ... :roll: On how much cooking you intend to do, how much wild camping (off hookup) you intend to do, how often you intend to use campsite facilities etc etc etc. It's hard to judge - if you do a lot of wild camping / aires camping, and have four people taking long showers twice a day - you'd use far more than we do, who use campsite facilities wherever possible, and cooking once a day (sometimes not even that) for just the two of us.

I have 2, 6kg bottles, and I'm replacing a half empty one, so we start off our three week holiday with a full 12kg of propane on board. I'm confident we'll use one bottle at most, but I don't want to risk running out.

You can't get Calor-type propane abroad. They have different fittings. I don't know what your Polish one is like, and whether that matches the French style.

Sorry, can't really help with any definitive information. 

Gerald


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi viks
You'll be fine, it's heating that eats your gas.
At this time of year you'll not need that, so as long as your bottles 
have plenty in them? no worrys  
Dunno about the debit card though, we use credit-card or cash.
Someone'll be along shortly with advise about that-one.
Hava nice time




regards...nige


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

highwayman said:



> Dunno about the debit card though, we use credit-card or cash.


Sorry, forgot that question :roll:

It's not the debig / credit bit, it's the UK-based card which can sometimes be a problem. Usually, this is only in the very local, supermarket-based filling stations, especially the out of hours ones. Large, out-of-town Leclercs and places like that are normally OK. Always take enough cash with you, just in case.

Garages on main roads and motorways are fine. It's at these places where you'll be asked for your card in advance.

Gerald


----------



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, If the worst case senario was that we ran out, can we by a French bottle if we have the continental adapter from our Polish Bottle. How much might that cost?
Viks


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

H Vics

Just got back from two weeks in France for the first time and like you had a lot of ?s. We took our usual 2 x 6 kg cylinders with us and a 6kg spare cylinder, which we rented on the calor gas hire scheme. We only used half a cylinder for the whole fortnight. We stayed on "Passions for half the fortnight, running the fridge and cooking, (and the heater for a couple of days 'cos it was so wet and windy). So you should be OK with the supply you intend taking.
We found the larger Supermarkets and "motorway" petrol stations took debit and credit cards no worries. Off the beaten track cash was the way to go - so carry a bit with you. ATM machines worked for us everytime and were easy to use, with English transations on the screen. I suggest you try the Les Routiers for a mid-day lunch, for about 7 euros you will get wine, water, a three course meal and really good coffee. It's a set menu and you grab a seat where you can. If you are shy you will soon lose any inhibitions as you will be drawn into the conversation whether you want to or not and whether you understand or not! The French enjoy a good moan - just shrug your shoulders and go along with them - it's a really great experience. Remember, most shops shut in the afternoon. Most of all enjoy. France, for my wife and I was a wonderful experience and we can't wait to go back again.

All the best

Spindrifter


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Viks,
Just be aware that a lot of petrol stations, even the ones at supermarkets, close on sundays......they will still take a french debit card though, thats why you see locals filling up on a sunday as its not so busy for them. Before we retired I opened a french bank account, through my local branch of Barclays,(Be prepared for this whole thing to take agaes...about 6 months , I think !) & was able to fill up in France on a Sunday with the locals (once a very friendly,english speaking local was able to explain HOW to, that is !!)
Since we seem to spend more time in Spain these days , I have also opened a Spanish Barclays Account....THAT was very simple...took just a few days !!
Both the french & spanish accounts pay good interest on current accounts, unlike the uk banking systems...why is this ?
Anyway...have a good trip....Jenny


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*3kg for 3 Weeks + + + !*

April 2007

Took 3 x 6kg

Spent 7 Nights Wild and 13 Nights Onsite

Never changed the original bottle.

We had used for 3 weekends before we left and continued to use until end of June 07. Only then changed bottle.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

We just did 3 weeks and four days in France (in June). We spent every night except one on campsites and on electrical hookup.

During the trip we did all our cooking - and plenty of it - on the gas stove. We also used gas to operate the refrigerator when needed. 

We had 2 X 12kg cylinders with us.

We never needed to change the one we started out with. I guess a 12kg cylinder would last us a month or more.

-----------------


This contrasts radically with a camping trip we did in January when we were using heating. Wow A cylinder barely lasted a week.

Drifter


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

smithies said:


> Since we seem to spend more time in Spain these days , I have also opened a Spanish Barclays Account


That's very interesting. Could you post details of what was involved with Barclays, and also with the French account? Don't think this is (too) off-topic .

Dougie.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

We are just back from France Viks and can only verify what everyone else has said ,Ihad a 13 kg and a part used 6kg(3.5kg in it when i weighed it) did not need to change to full bottle until last day and we also used heating a couple of times once blowing it into bathroom for about 3 hours to dry clothes.As far as cards were concerned i only had a problem with one which was a Geant Supermarket at Abbeville where the 24 hourpump declined my card (paid at pump).I used the 24 hour pumps another 4 times without problems but always at Supermarket sites which were averaging 1.04 euros compered with 1.10-1.15Euros at the garages
Rob
Ps Have a good trip
By the way i used Nationwide Debit Card


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

6KG tank lasts me 5 weeks when in france...

Karl


----------

